# Aging face ?



## Justarose (Jan 29, 2010)

I see aging skin ....can I use that code for the aging face ? 

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2010)

I would have to think so, I have never heard of such a thing except of course just normal for older persons to have an aging face.   But OK!


----------



## SS62 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, this is okay...701.8  i use this on all my facelifts... its the only code for this..


----------



## Justarose (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you !


----------

